# looking into buying a dump truck looking for recommendations



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

looking at buying a used dump truck to haul dirt, gravel, black top and snow. wondering if any one had any recommendations for size, brands how many axles ect.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=798882&postcount=14


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MACK and thats all. i got to say about that.

Good place to look is. www.truckpaper.com


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

It depends do you want to stay under CDL? If so go with a International 4300 single axle dump. There easy to drive, turn on a dime and you could find a used one for a good price. JMO


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mackman;850610 said:


> MACK and thats all. i got to say about that.
> 
> Good place to look is. www.truckpaper.com


go figure a guy from PA is saying to get a mack.

To the OP are you looking for a CDL truck or a non CDL? What percentage of your work will be on road verses off road?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just got my CDL-B with air brakes, tanker endorsements


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

Chevy 5500 4x4
Kenworth T-800 tandem
Mack Granite
Freightliner

Those are probably my faves


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

how many yards what be a good all round size? love the truckpaper site never been on it before thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

did you even read that link I posted???????

it all depends on the weight laws in YOUR state.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.sha.state.md.us/businesswithsha/trucking/oots/MotorCarrierHandbook.pdf 
page 42 shows the weight laws for a single, tandem and triaxle truck. It all depends on what the truck is going to be used for, if it's mostly off road go with a mack if it's going to be mostly on road I'd go with a Kenworth T-800, either way i'd look for a truck with a lock-up rear end.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

chs1993;851173 said:


> I just got my CDL-B with air brakes endorsement


Really?

That had to be kind of tricky.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

chs1993;851596 said:


> how many yards what be a good all round size? love the truckpaper site never been on it before thanks


Truckpaper is a great site. I go there all the time too look at trucks and see whats is out there. My dad used it to find a couple of his trucks.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

cretebaby;851663 said:


> Really?
> 
> That had to be kind of tricky.


Wow thats kind of harsh lol, Im a police officer full time used to work construction before that and im starting a new construction business back up and i hate paying fees for dump trucks and bob cats so im buying my own trying to learn as much about them as i can. And yeah i was happy when i got my class b


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

chs1993;852336 said:


> Wow thats kind of harsh lol, Im a police officer full time used to work construction before that and im starting a new construction business back up and i hate paying fees for dump trucks and bob cats so im buying my own trying to learn as much about them as i can. And yeah i was happy when i got my class b


LOL, Sorry I was being sarcastic, I guess I forgot to use a smiley.

ps There is no air brake endorsement.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Dump Truck*

International and Mack. Had good luck with both. Very dependable and tough. The mack is a little slow but it will pull a house down.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

cretebaby;852521 said:


> LOL, Sorry I was being sarcastic, I guess I forgot to use a smiley.
> 
> ps There is no air brake endorsement.


In maryland theres a seperate section your have to take a written test on if your operating a vehicle with air brakes i believe its chapter 5 if i remember correct.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

chs1993;852585 said:


> In maryland theres a seperate section your have to take a written test on if your operating a vehicle with air brakes i believe its chapter 5 if i remember correct.


Just like every other state.

But air still isn't an endorsement.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I know in MN you need an air brake endorsement if you are going to drive a vehicle or pull a trailer equipped with air brakes. I just took the written test for Air Brakes 2 months ago. I'll be doing the physical air brake test when I take my Class A test in a few months before my permit expires


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

rebelplow;852696 said:


> I know in MN you need an air brake endorsement if you are going to drive a vehicle or pull a trailer equipped with air brakes. I just took the written test for Air Brakes 2 months ago. I'll be doing the physical air brake test when I take my Class A test in a few months before my permit expires


Nope

No air barke endorsment in MN either,

Come on you guys that just got/getting your licenses should know this.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

he's right you know
there is no endorsement.
it's removal of a air brake restriction.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Next time I try to write a serious post, I should do it when I'm not half sleeping from tylenol pm. You are right. You are removing Restriction L. (driving only vehicles without air brakes)

Time for bed.


----------

